# What are you watching for this new HD TV season?



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I've mentioned I'm looking forward to the new Bionic Woman. I'll also look for Tudors, it might be cool but it seems the guy playing Henry VIII looks like too much of a 2007 super-model to take very seriuosly as a historic piece. I hoped this show might be comparable to Rome.

What are you looking forward to watching? Can you recommend any new shows this season?


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Reaper on CW (iirc) looks like it could be fun.
As does Pushing Up Daisies.


Mitch


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I was thinking about _*Life*_ and _*Journyman*_... along with *Bionic Woman*.


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I was thinking about _*Life*_ and _*Journyman*_... along with *Bionic Woman*.


Agreed. I am gonna give all 3 of those a good viewing. 

And I watched the entire first series of The Tudors. It is no Rome (I adore Rome), but it is _fun_ and entertaining. I think worth a look if you're into period dramas at all. Johnathan Rhys-Meyers (the super model guy you're talking about) actually does an admirable job I think. He worked out quite a bit for this role, IIRC. He was sick of being the androgynous guy in films. :R


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks again Willy, I'll definitely check out the Tudors. I love historic settings, even if it's not done well, as long as there are some redeeming qualities. I'm a history geek.


----------



## WillyD (Sep 6, 2006)

Wayde said:


> Thanks again Willy, I'll definitely check out the Tudors. I love historic settings, even if it's not done well, as long as there are some redeeming qualities. I'm a history geek.



It _is_ pretty hard to match up to the impressive number and quality of actors, and the budget that Rome had but The Tudors is still "produced" well, I think. The writing is _mostly_ decent and the acting is above average. Costumes and sets look good..you get the idea. Definitely some redeeming qualities. :T


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

There is an old show that my wife and I hope comes back. It definitely is not everyone's taste though. We find it interesting. It's called "Ballroom Bootcamp". People that can't dance at all, go there and learn to dance the Waltz, the Jive, the Flamenco(sp?), the Cha Cha, or another one I can't think of. They go for 5 wks. At the end of the 5 wks., they go to a national competition, and compete with each other.
Some of them learn very well.

Sometimes it's on TLC, and sometimes it's on FitTV, either 9:00 pm or 11:00 pm, on Friday night.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

24!!!:yay::jump:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*24* ain't new... but it's one of my favorites that I've followed since day 1, hour 1. :T


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, here's my take on things so far (fwiw):

Chuck, Mondays NBC - I liked this enough to watch a few more episodes before making a final decision. My 12 yr old son liked it too.

Heroes Season 2, Mondays NBC - I guess I'll keep watching it. But if season 2 ends with a lame episode like season 1's finale, I'll probably punt on it.

Journeyman, Mondays NBC - I liked this more than I thought I would. I'll continue watching for a while.

Reaper, Tuesdays CW - I'll keep watching this one. Looks like fun and has some decent writing.

Bionic Woman, Wednesdays NBC - They'll get one more hour of my time and then I may have to punt. The pilot last night was pretty bad. As my wife said, it's called "The Bionic Woman" not "Women." I'm not a big fan of Starbuck to begin with.


Mitch


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Just old reliables like Curb Your Enthusiasm, Two and a Half Men and Rules of Engagement.
I usually like one new show every two to four seasons, so when I find one I can actually repeatedly watch I latch onto it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

House is a good show I just have to laugh at what a jerk he can be...I also like the new sitcom "Back to you" Its been very funny so far.
Im looking forward to Lost as well but its my understanding that it wont start until January?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Saving Grace,... or does that count toward this new season,.... with all them cable channels doing their own thing I don't know when the "new season" starts. 
I was looking forward to Cane,... but I was a bit disappointed. Thought about Bionic Woman but it's up against the Unit, personally I like Katee S. but Bionic Woman needed a bit more than that for me. Reaper and Dirty Sexy Money both look to have some promise,.. but I dunno,...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

nova said:


> ... I was looking forward to Cane,... but I was a bit disappointed.


Why??? ... :scratch::scratch:



> ... Thought about Bionic Woman but it's up against the Unit, ...


I didn't have a chance to see the Bionic Woman or the unit ... but I've seen the unit before and I like it ...

CSI (Miami, Las Vegas and New York), Numbers, Shark and Without A trace are my favorites ... they're not new but I'm waiting to see what the new season have to show ... :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh,... it was Ok,... I just think I was expecting more.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I really like Shark... big James Wood fan here.

I've now watched the first two episodes of Bionic Woman. I didn't think I was going to like this show just from what I've read other people saying, etc... but it is right up my alley... this second show really opened things up and it appears it's going to be really interesting.

I kinda liked Life okay... still haven't seen the second episode yet.

Another one I stumbled upon is Moonlight on Friday evenings. I was pleasantly surprised by this one. It's been a long time since there has been a vampire type series and this one looks promising.


----------

